# Jinxy's Twins



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, after a day of labor yesterday Jinx never dilated past 3 tight fingers and then labor stalled. Thanks to Stacey, we got her down to the vet this morning. The vet couldn't see any movement on the ultrasound and wanted to take them c-section. 
The doeling was delivered first, weighing 8 lbs 1 oz followed by the buckling weighing 9 lbs 3 oz. They looked dead when they delivered due to the anesthesia and it seemed like forever before they started to show any sign of life after being swung, suctioned, rubbed. I think I was holding my breath!
Both kids are doing great and nursed well off Jinx once she back home. She's still groggy so for now they are in a tub in my bathroom, but they'll be going back out to mom once she wakes up in a few hours. Poor Jinx is totally exhausted (me too!)
In the photo with the vet tech, the boy is wearing pink and the girl is wearing blue.  And the second photo is their first picture at home (boy standing, girl laying). So glad everyone made it through okay.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Wonderful News!! :leap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Man 2 c-sections in one year I am sorry. But they look like some nice kids congrats.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Glad it worked out- they are cute!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Boy, they look like stocky kids, Congrats.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. I know, two C sections in one year! :chin: The vet said we could give her Oxytocin and let her try to dilate, but it would take up to 24 hours and she was afraid the babies would be lost (if they weren't already). We weren't sure they were still alive at all for awhile and I about cried when they started sputtering and sneezing.
I'm just relieved this C section turned out so much better than the last time. Now I've learned that it doesn't matter if they aren't pushing or not...if labor stalls for any reason it's not a good sign at all.
Jinx is more awake and the babies woke up about the same time she did. Took them out there and she was at first just indifferent and walking away when they tried to nurse. We held her a few minutes and then let her go. Now she's nursing them just fine and tryng to call to them with her hoarse voice. I can't tell you all how relieved I am that it turned out so well. :stars:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow...those are some beautiful kids you have there!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

What purtty kids! Glad everything turned out all right!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh how scary Aimee! but what a wonderful ending! So glad you have two beautiful healthy babies and that Jinx seems to be doing well too! Any idea what caused her labor to stall like that?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What adorable chunky babies!! Sorry to hear that they had to come into the world by c section but they look great and I hope mama continues to heal well.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you everyone! :hug: Our biggest challenge to her healing is going to be these pesky flies! I'm going to look for something that will breathe and yet still not allow flies to land on her incision. For now, I have a thin cloth draped over it in her stall.
The vet didn't know why she didn't progress in dilating. She did say that it isn't likely to happen in subsequent kiddings and it may be attributed to it being her first time. She can also go on to kid naturally (versus another c section). She will not be rebred until at least a year from now.
I'm supposed to keep her away from the rest of the herd for two weeks, but I can't see shutting her up in a stall for two weeks so....she may be going into my back yard with her kids. :laugh: 
I sure wish there had been some other way to safely get the babies out because this is awful for her. She looks like Frankenstein with that huge 1 foot incision down her side. My kids gasped when they saw it (and I have it coated with blue kote). My girl looks awful.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know how that is. I was worried so I kept Sky alone for a month. That was pretty hard work but she is doing awesome not. The baby was in the way so they couldn't do a side c-section because Sky was too small so they had to go underneath on her stomach. The only good thing about the kid dyeing is I don't know how well she would have done with the baby trying to nurse around her wound. She is actually growing really well right now by not having a baby to feed. I will now wait 18 months before I breed again
Did the vet tell you to wait a year to breed? I am just wondering because my vet never said anything about how long to wait just that I could breed her again. I and still trying to decide on whether or not to breed her this fall.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Roger, the vet didn't tell me to wait a year. After talking to breeders, the preference is to breed the fb for december kiddings with market show goats in jan/feb. It will be way too soon for me to breed her this July, so next July if all goes well. I also want to avoid the fly months just in case she has to have another c section.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww they are adorable....what an ordeal for you all....glad mom and babies are doing well.... :hug: :hi5:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, Pam. She's still passing little bits of afterbirth, though the vet took most of it out with the babies. We're watching for an increased temp to make sure she passes it all. Lucky for us, the vet who did the section is on call all weekend if we need her.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How are the kids doing today? Well me ,you, and Candice didn't all get babies on the same day but I finally got mine today. She likes to be the last one.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

For the flies, try SWAT for horses. It's a wound cream with fly repellant mixed in.


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow! What cuties!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you guys, and am going to pick up some SWAT!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

they are just beautiful..congrats :stars: I hope Jynx continues to heal good....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They are adorable! Glad mama and babies are all doing well.


----------

